# Scrollsaw injuries



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Today as I was practicing using my scrollsaw I noticed that I was so focused on cutting to the line that my fingers got pretty close to the blade. I surely don't want to be the first to post blood and gore shots of my first scrollsaw accident. Here's the question. How serious can a scrollsaw encounter be? The blade I am using is only 1/64" thick. All I can imagine is a small cut before jerking away. Any good scrollsaw stories out there? I swear if anyone says they cut their thumb off I will delete your post.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Probably more damaging to your ego than your finger. I don't think minor cuts should even count. We should set some standard on what constitutes a real injury.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

DKV,are you kidding? I thought a scroll saw was one of the safest power tool ever .
According to Rick.com:
*

I call the scrollsaw a Band-Aid tool, meaning that the worst injury you will probably ever get can be taken care of with a Band-Aid.
*
*

I want to see pictures,no pictures it didn't happen.


----------



## TiggerWood (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi DKV, I'm new to this site and since I use the scroll saw more than anything else I thought I would chime in.
I use smaller blades, i.e., 5, 3, and 1 spiral. I run into the blades from time to time but have yet to break the skin. I always thought that the bigger blades may be worthy of two stitches in worse case scenarios.


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

I've gotten worse cuts from MDF than scrollsaw blades…way worse!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

This is the only picture I could find when searching for scrollsaw injuries. You are right about the bandaid, distrbd and then only to keep the blood off the wood.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

You probably got more hurt with this injury:


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Unless anyone has proof otherwise I hereby declare scrollsaws are not dangerous and the worst you can hurt yourself is in post 5. Case closed. Thanks to all that contributed.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Now wait a minute - no need to be so hasty. My sister's friend's barber heard of this guy named Pinnochio over in Italy or somewhere like that. He hurt himself really badly on the scrollsaw. See, this guy had one of those long noses and he wore glasses. Well one day he couldn't find his glasses but thought he'd do some scrollsawing anyway so he'd just lean a bit closer and squint so he could see the design. Well the guy had one of those new smooth-cutting machines, I think it was the Dewalt DW788, and even with squinting he wasn't really seeing straight and before he knew it he'd scrolled a design right into his nose.

EDIT: And if they didn't have injuries, we wouldn't have these people.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

DKV,after post #5 you can not even sue the Dewalt company any more,don't you know you never declare a power tool safe.but I'm sure those scroll saw injury attorneys could come up with something.


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

Joe, is that site for real? Looks like a Saturday Night Live skit.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

More dangerous is having scrollsaw kickback. Please stand to the side as you are cutting.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

DVK…you are from California. I know that everything causes cancer there (funny that most of it has escaped the federal EPA and CDC). In advance of our coming global warming, I had to move a pile of cherry boards a few days ago to make room in my shop for my earth killing truck and I actually saw some blood from a rough edge or something. I was going to take a picture of it as the basis of a class-action lawsuit against the cherry tree industry but unfortunately it healed on its own. I need to be faster with the camera next time.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I got my finger caught between the blade a two piece of wood by not paying attention. The resulting cut was worse than I even thought possible on a scrollsaw. Still it was very little blood and only warranted a few choice words before getting back to work.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have used a scroll saw daily for six years and finally cut myself a week ago. Band-aid fixed it. The 1 1/2" thick wood I was cutting just split open and my thumb went into the saw blade.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I have about four solid hours on my saw and still haven't broken a blade. What am I doing wrong?

JustJoe, how you doin'? Didn't you just get a saw?

distrbd, ref. post 6 that splinter hurt a lot. A lot!


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow…that attorney site lists finger amputation as a possible scroll saw injury. That would take some effort. And a fresh blade.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Liz, you got any secrets to share for a beginner?


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

*still haven't broken a blade. What am I doing wrong?*
How many blades have you used?looks like you learned the secret very quickly,I know if I tension it right,adjust to proper speed I don't break them either.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

My buddy severely damaged his hand with a scroll saw. I will get pix and details this coming Tuesday and post them here.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Art…I had a friend that nearly amputated his head working with a scroll-saw. He switched to that tool after that near-miss with his eye-brows and the Singer sewing machine (the resulting divorce was in all the papers..his wife was mad because she couldn't find thread like that anywhere).


----------



## kepy (Mar 5, 2012)

I have been using a scrollsaw since the 1970's and have yet to draw blood which is more than I can say about the band saw or router.


----------



## rum (Apr 28, 2011)

teejk - you joke about sewing machines but man have you ever ran a needle through your fingernail with one of them? Hurts like hell I tell you. I suspect with a similar amount of inattention and even more bad luck you could drive a broken scrollsaw blade through your hand in a similar fashion.


----------



## ScrollSawVideo (Jun 8, 2010)

Come on now guys. This is a power tool with a moving blade IT CAN CUT YOU.

I have been professionally scrolling for over 15 years now and have around 6500 projects completed. During this time my 'over confidence' has , at times, made me lazy in the safety. Yes, I have cut my finger and not ashamed to admit it.

One time I was doing a demo a a woodworking show. Checking all the sights while sawing, a GORGEOUS woman walked by and I lost my concentration and slipped…..ouch. That one was about 1/8 inch deep and 1/2 inch long on the pointer finger.

Another time I was working on a project that was due in about three hours (with about 5 hours of cutting to do). Rushing on some close segments I cut my finger.

Once while cutting my mini jigsaw puzzles (business card size with 200 pieces) I cut my finger.

Yes it happens and it will happen again.

If you are so sure that your scrollsaw will not cut you seriously, go ahead and let your 4 year old grandchild play with it. See what happens and don't say that you weren't warned.

Sorry for the lecture but 'C'mon people, lets use our head here.'


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

*ScrollSawVideo* One time I was doing a demo a a woodworking show. Checking all the sights while sawing, a GORGEOUS woman walked by and I lost my concentration and slipped…

Due to your post I have informed my wife she may no longer come into the shop to model Lingerie for me to comment on.

ROFL


----------



## shopdog (Nov 9, 2008)

In over 20 years, I cut my finger once, but very minor. 
It's not the blade that I worry about…while cutting thicker pieces (1.5" thick), it's very possible to crush a finger between the arm and the wood.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I own a Sawstop…...


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

You need these guys!!

http://www.damfirm.com/construction-injury/scroll-saw-injury.html


----------

